# Learn a sweet Dorian phrase



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)




----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

cool lesson, I followed along and then spent some time jamming along to an Em jam track with some of the ideas you introduced in the video. Kind of made my night, thank you.


----------



## dolphinstreet (Sep 11, 2006)

evenon said:


> cool lesson, I followed along and then spent some time jamming along to an Em jam track with some of the ideas you introduced in the video. Kind of made my night, thank you.


Awesome, glad to to hear!


----------



## Geolange (Feb 16, 2021)

This is very interesting. I’m looking for a new guitar instructor and I live in Hamilton, Ontario. It is not easy to find someone to teach what I would like to learn


----------

